

The business behind 'The Watchmen' - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/The-business-behind-The-Watchmen/777

======
Magneto
@Danmatt: Hell no! Controversy is the marketing man's dream. I refer to you to
Father Ted episode The Passion of St Tibulus.

"Blasphemous you say Ted? Too much sex? Well, sure, I might just wander in and
take a look".

------
Danmatt
Would the film be as big without all the controversy? Early reviews suggest
it's not brilliant but it'll still make a fortune.

------
Danmatt
Excellent reference! Other comments welcome.

